# Sierra has a special announcement



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Testing


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yay! Congrats!
I assume this means you are pregnant??
Yippee!
Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months!:whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

reggers:Congratulations Suzanne!!! (and to Erik!)

How exciting!!! So glad you shared your wonderful news with us. Oh boy, pictures of baby & pup....can't wait!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Congrats to all 3 of you! What a special announcement!!! 

Amanda


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratulations Suzanne! :whoo:

The question is, will your new human baby get Sierra style bangs?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yes ))))))))))))
I'm 15 weeks pregnant  We had to wait to announce it, because we've been waiting for result of tests and such as week 5-10 have been terrible, I've been in an out of hospital with severe bowel issues.... so it's been a very insecure period...But now I can finally enjoy being pregnant!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo:reggers::whoo:reggers:

CONGRATS SUZANNE AND ERIK!

I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Suzanne that is wonderful news!!! SO happy for you! :whoo:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Congratulations Suzanne! :whoo:
> 
> The question is, will your new human baby get Sierra style bangs?


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

congratulations! What wonderful news!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! What happy news! :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Congrats to you all! (life may be a little different sweet Sierra)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

congratultions!

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Suzanne~ What wonderful, joyous news! I'm so happy for you, Erik and Sierra.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!* :cheer2: reggers: :cheer2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is such wonderful news. Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pictures of the baby . . . and Sierra. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What wonderful news! Congratulations on your pregnancy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!* That's fantastic news Suzanne!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Suzanne and Erik.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Thank you for your lovely responses!! *crying* I love you guys!!
I'm such an emotional basket-case, hormones do strange things with one's body!!
The thought of this little miracle inside me, it's still so surreal....


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

That's wonderful news! Congratulations!!!! :whoo:reggers::baby::whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations to you both. What a wonderful time for you. Be sure to post sonogram pics.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

that's a good idea


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How wonderful! Congratulations! Look foward to seeing many more pictures.  Wish you a safe and healthy pregnancy and delivery!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congratulations - more pitter patter around the house!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What great news!! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! :whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzanne, I am so happy for you and Erik! What great news. Congratulations!!!!! :whoo:

That ultrasound image is incredible. It is such an awesome thing to see your baby so young!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

A Very Big Congratulations!!!!!!!! I'm so very happy for you and Erik!!!! Sierra will be a Great "Sister/Helper"!!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

:cheer2: A BABY :cheer2: A BABY :cheer2: A BABY :cheer2:

What wonderful news. There is nothing in this world as great as the miracle of a baby....not even a little Havanese puppy. Ohhh your heart will fill with a love you have never known. I am so happy for the two of you. Take care of yourself and keep up posted. Enjoy everything and keep a journal for that precious little bundle!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> :cheer2: A BABY :cheer2: A BABY :cheer2: A BABY :cheer2:
> 
> What wonderful news. There is nothing in this world as great as the miracle of a baby....not even a little Havanese puppy. Ohhh your heart will fill with a love you have never known. I am so happy for the two of you. Take care of yourself and keep up posted. Enjoy everything and keep a journal for that precious little bundle!!


Well said! Adding my good wishes...

Sheri


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suzanne, how exciting! What a wonderful bit of news to read!

I wish you a safe, easy and healthy pregnancy & delivery. May everything go well for you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, Suzanne! That is big news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Suzanne and Erik, congratulations!  If your fur-baby parenting is any indication, I just know that you'll be wonderful human parents too! I love the pic of Sierra in a diaper!!! TOO CUTE! And how adorable is that sonogram?! YAYYYYYY!

~Connie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! An ultra sound picture! Isn't that cool? I really loved seeing them with my kids. There is supposed to be a new kind that gives 3D pictures. Have you seen one of those Suzanne? I think they were fairly new in 2001 when I had Robbie. I didn't have it done because they were checking for other things with Robbie--but I always thought it was so exciting.

Do you have any names picked out yet?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on the wonderful news. My sister loved being pregnant with the twins. She had a belly cast done when she was near the end. It is really neat to see now...couldn't believe she was that big...saying with love. Enjoy every moment of it. Can't wait to hear some names.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yes,


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Suzanne! I am sure your 20 wk scan will be fine. The majority of the time everything is OK. I know those stories can be scary though, I had to stop reading about them when I was pregnant.

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! 

How wonderful! How did I miss this thread? lol Pregnancy is such an exciting time! but, I'm happy to be finished with it. ound: You will be too after 9 months and labor! 

French names?

Ahh.. I love

Etienne
Pierre 
Remi (not sure how to put that slash over the e')


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations!!I love the diaper announcement!
Enjoy every sweet moment!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

How exciting Suzanne! You are about as far along as my youngest daughter! She is due on April 24. I understand your concern as the baby develops. My daughter & her husband have been so nervous this time since they had a very sad experience on the last pregnancy. Things are going well this time. The specialist that does the sonograms is pretty certain it is a girl. Any ideas on your wee one??


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

LuvCicero;193279 Ohhh your heart will fill with a love you have never known. [/QUOTE said:


> Oh How true that statement is.....a love that is just beyond words. No matter what number of children you have the first or second the love it just unspeakable that you have for your children. I can't say what the third is like but I am sure it is just as strong...as the first. Congratulations to you and your family.......such great fun! Enjoy every moment bec ause before you know it they are 5 then 10 then moving out on their own


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

My favorite male French name is *Jérôme *


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Suzanne- I have always loved the name Cosette  But if we name the baby can we have Sierra or Baileys as the prize????


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats! I'm so happy for you and your family. Here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy!:tea: (caffeine free tea, cause you know you gotta lay off the leaded stuff, lol)


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Suzanne- I have always loved the name Cosette  But if we name the baby can we have Sierra or Baileys as the prize????


LOL!!!
Naah..... But you'll honourable be mentioned in the birth-announcement *grins*


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Suzanne,
About names&#8230;
I don't have any suggestions, just wanted to tell you this story -- and you may understand since you are a teacher and deal with lots of different names.
My daughter works for the school system and a mother came in to register her daughter for school. She filled out the paperwork and gave it to my daughter.
My daughter looked at her name Le--A Jones.
My daughter said she called the little girl "Lee", thinking the "A" was a middle initial.
The mother (rudely) said can't you pronounce her name?
My daughter then said, "Oh, I'm sorry. Is it Lea?"
The mother said, "I can't believe nobody can pronounce her name. Look at it!! You pronounce it exactly like it is written!! It's "Ledasha"
My daughter said she looked again&#8230;.LE---A&#8230;. and said, "Oh, sorry, I've never seen it written this way."
Well, I guess my only suggestion is please, please don't name your baby Le--A.:biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

A *HUGE* Congratulations Suzanne and Erik! That ultrasound picture is awesome. Like Amanda, I love the name Cosette also. But then I'm a big Les Miserables fan. I wish you a wonderful, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Dale. :doh: Like duh!! :crazy: This poor girl will be spending her whole life justifying her name spelling. What a burden to place on a kid!

Suzanne, encore une fois, félicitations! Des noms francophones sont assez communs ici, comme tu peux imaginer. :biggrin1:

Paul-Émile
François
Armand
Olivier
Yannick
Simon-Pierre
................................

or you could click here and enjoy browsing! 

http://www.babynameworld.com/french-boy.asp


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooh...french names, huh? I like those too. I like Etienne for a boy. For a girl, Sophie. Not sure if that's french, but I like the sound of it.


----------

